# Blood Parrots Fighting



## Noogs (Dec 5, 2012)

I have recently started this great hobby after not having a tank for 20 years and I think this forum is one of the best! This is my first post, thanks in advance for the help 

I have a 65 gallon tank (36"L x 13"W x 24"H). It has one blood parrot, 8 red-blue tetras and 2 bristlenose. I purchased another blood parrot, rearranged the tank, did a water change and then added the new blood parrot. The two parrots started chasing one another immediately and began lip-locking. I was so worried that they would kill one another that I removed the new one after about 1 hour. They have now been separated for about 1 month and I'm hoping to re-introduce them. When I do re-introduce them I will rearrange all the rocks (there are a lot of caves, plants and hiding places) and do a water change right before - as suggested in other posts.

I have three questions that I would like some advice on:

1. If they start to fight again right away should I remove the 2nd one immediately or will they 'work it out' after a few hours? I will definitely monitor them closely to make sure that no one is getting seriously hurt.
2. The guy at the LFS said that they may not have been fighting at all, it may have been a mating behavior, is this true? Would they start that as soon as the other fish was added to the tank?
3. If I decide (based on advice from this forum) not to re-introduce them, what would be a good tank-mate for the blood parrot / tetras in the 65 gallon tank? I was thinking of a severum (not sure the tank is big enough for a sev and a BP) or a convict?

Thanks.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

It is possible that it's part of their mating dance, yes. My angels do it all the time, especially right after waterchanges. If it isn't mating, then it's likely a test of strength, which usually doesn't amount to anything. Their probably just testing each other's strength and disputing territory. Keep an eye on them, but unless you start to see actual damage, there's probably no need to do anything. A slightly torn fin or two is normal, so don't be too alarmed if you gets nipped once or twice.


----------



## Noogs (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for your response BelieveInBlue . I will re-introduce them over the holidays when I can keep a good eye on them. If things get too rough I'll pull one out, but at least now I know that I can let them settle things on their own as long as they don't get too nippy.


----------



## Noogs (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is an update on the Blood Parrots.

My goal was to have both fish in a 65 gallon tank that one had been living in alone for a month. I decided that rather than add the 2nd fish in with the first that I would remove both from their respective tanks for a little 'time out' while I did a 30% water change and a complete make-over of the 65 gallon tank. It was my hope that both fish would assume they were in 'new territory' and the original one from the tank would not have anything to defend. I made quite a number of caves and hiding places with rocks and plants all along the bottom of the tank.

Once I added them back in, they swam around for about 4 minutes checking everything out and then they started lip locking and pushing one another around at the top of the tank. This continued for quite a while, but they were not being too aggressive, no one was getting hurt and neither one was trying to get away. Their lip locks turned more into 'lip pushes' after about 5 minutes and they would also brush their bodies up against one another and push at each others faces.

After about 5 hours of gentle sparring, they were obviously tired and retreated to separate caves for the night. This morning they look fine and even huddled in the same cave for some time. But mostly they are hiding in different parts of the tank. They have done a tiny bit of pushing around today, but nothing much.

I will continue to keep my eye on them, but it seems like they may have worked some things out. Thanks for the help BelieveInBlue


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Noogs,
Well, i think that 2 parrots can easily live together in a 65 gallon, if they are not both males.
If they are both males, you'll have to remove one.
Nevertheless, i'd recommend you to keep 1 parrot and 1 cichlid from another specie, like a red spotted severum or an EBJD.
Best would be a female parrot and a male severum, so they can pair up and breed.
And for those who think parrots can't breed, here's what happens, the males can't but the females can with a male cichlid from another specie.
Keep us updated, try to post a video, it'd be cool to watch it.
Here's a video of my tank: 



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Noogs (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Zombie.

These two have settled in nicely together. No more pushing and shoving, no more lip locking. They spend most of the day huddled together in one of the caves. I'm hoping they will come out more eventually.

I assume that if they do start fighting that it is a sign that they are both male and I will trade one in for a red spotted severum. I really like the severums 

Love your tank BTW, I wish I could fit a 225 Gallon in my house!


----------

